# Synchronize Folder greyed out



## David Galloway (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a series of folders that are shown in red in the folder list, indicating that LR can't view them. The effect is that the folder can't be synchronized and I can't move images into the folder. Other folders in the same list are OK.

I've tried "locating a missing folder" and it re-linked it OK and the folder name turned white; however, when I clicked on that folder again it turned red again. The half dozen folders that are already white, stay white when clicked on - ie they don't get "lost".

Also tried creating a new catalogue from scratch: set up a folder with 2 sub folders, put pictures in each, imported everything OK. The top level folder stayed OK, and allowed images to be moved into it, but the 2 subs turned red.
Also when synchronizing the top level folder, it did not recognise (and import) a new file that I had copied into it using another application.

I'm using Windows Vista Ultimate and version 1.3.1

any help on this much appreciated!
Thanks 
David


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 30, 2008)

You may have a bad cable connection to this drive. Is it Firewire or USB? Check the connections, it may be loosing contact and thus LR thinks it is off-line.

Also please Fill in your signature with complete System, OS, Gear etc so as we can better answer your questions on down the line. (See User CP in Navbar above).


Don


----------



## David Galloway (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks Don
The folders are on the internal HD - which is working 1''% as far as I know.
None of the folders are critical to me at this stage - so would you recommend re-installing LR?

David


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 30, 2008)

Might be worth a try.

Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2008)

I wondered about catalog corruption, but David said he's tried a fresh catalog and the same thing happened with these folders so that seems unlikely.

David, I know you said the same thing happened when you imported some of THOSE files - what happens if you import files from another drive?  Same thing or do those work?  I'm wondering about the folders themselves - Don, wasn't there something about compressed folders not working properly a while back?


----------



## David Galloway (Jan 30, 2008)

Victoria, you may have cracked the problem - LR seems to be OK when importing from different drives. The drive causing the issues is the internal Raid drive, which as far as I know is in A1 shape. I guess I could run a disc validation on the drives and see if that does it.

Thanks to you and Don for the help.
David


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I'm very pleased that's narrowed it done David!  Now just got to figure out how to fix it!


----------

